# Happy Valentines Day



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2007)

*Buttercup, Wilbur, Jackieand Daisy Mae wants to wish all their Furry Friends on RO a very HappyValentines Day.*

*They said that the human slaves better giveextra treats today to show just how much they areloved.*





*:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:*
If this is in the wrong spot can someone move it. Thanks


----------



## pamnock (Feb 14, 2007)

*Happy Valentines Day!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)

So cute! Check out my blog my valentine is there!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

Aww...CUTE!!

Happy Valentine's Day to you, too, guys!! 

I'll take some piccies, and post something shortly.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

Bah humbug.


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day! Here's the cookies I made for the bunnies.


----------



## Haley (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day!






Love, Tumnus (and the rest of the gang).


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2007)

Awww, that's so sweet and cute Haley! Thanks for the beautiful photo of The Tumnus. :heart:


----------



## pamnock (Feb 15, 2007)

It's been a tough past coupledays. The 13th is the first anniversary of my mother-in-law'sdeath in a terrible car accident last year, so it's a very sad time forus. My husband has flowers sent to me every year, but I askedhim to discontinue the flowers for Valentines because I had gotten thephone call from the police about the accident just shortly after myValentines flowers from himarrived. The boysbirthdays are also over this period of time, and it all just serves asa reminder of the loss of my mother-in-law.

We're also struggling with a very difficult heart-wrenching situationwith Matthew's "Heart" bunny (his Belgian Hare appropriately named"Heart"). Heart is an absolute doll and Matthew loves her somuch. She developed pressure sores on her feet, and the soresprogressed to infection, necrosis of the tissue and exposedbone. A couple days ago, she developed infection in her frontfoot. We are dealing with a similar situation as the racehorse, Barbaro. As Heart tries to shift her weight andsupport herself on other feet and on her hips, she developing morepressure sores. We have her on a board, covered with a thickrubber mat, covered with a thick layer of clean straw. We areheartbroken over this, but this girl is such a fighter - I've neverseen anything like it. She still has a good appetite,although she has lost a lot of weight.

Matthew holds Heart while I dress her feet and adjust herbooties. It hurts -so she bites down as hard as shecan on Matthew's coat and she bravely holds on. During thisentire time, he kisses her and gives her encouragement.

Unfortunately, the prognosis is very grim. The vet was unableto suggest any further treatment except the supportive treatment thatwe are currently giving her.

I generally don't like to talk about my problems on the board - justfeeling down today. Lucky to be on the board - last night myinternet connection failed. (Yet another stress to add to mysadness). I've just spent 2 hours on the phone with my ISPdownloading new software (apparently my software was outdated, andsimply failed).

To add to everything, we've had a terrible winter storm and are buried here in town.



Well, sorry to ramble - I actually feel better just getting this stuffout. Today is Matthew's birthday, Ryan is cooking birthdaywaffles, my internet is fixed, the sun is coming out, and today isanother day that holds the promise of a brighter tomorrow.



Pam


----------



## naturestee (Feb 15, 2007)

:hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Pam...

Though I'm so sad to hear of Valentine's Day being such an awefulreminder...I'm also happy to read that you're able to see that there'shappiness and a brighter tomorrow on the horizon. It's alwaysso hard to get beyond such a horrible thing...especially the day beforethe day that reminds us all of the love that we have in ourlives. 

Give our condolences to your wonderful husband, and to yourself as well(and, of course, to Matthew). It's so hard to have a reminderlike that. 

And my love and good healing vibes to Heart, as well. What astrong, wonderful girl...she's hanging in there. Give her anosey kiss from me and my girls. And give Matthew a big ol'hug, too. 

We love you guys so much...I hope today is better and things start going more smoothly for you guys. 

:rose::inlove::kiss::bouquet:ray::hug::heartbeat:

All our love and support,

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 15, 2007)

:balloons:*HappyBirthday Matthew!*arty:

Hope Heart gives you bunny kisses today.

February is a good month for Birthdays. I know mine is coming up. 

I hope thingsgets betterforyou, Pam and yes daysare getting brighter. Today it'sabrightspring like day, 2*C /35*F, a complete turnaround from -34C/-29F with thewindchill yesterday when my van wouldn'tstart.

I don't get flowers for my wifeeither, even though by brother owns aflower shop. She likes toreceivecrystalsforher huge collection she has over theyears. 
So this is what I got for her on Valentines Day.












This is the Swarovski "From the Heart" Kris Bear, 2007 Edition.





Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 15, 2007)

I would be afraid to break something like that.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone :inlove:



Matthew had pottery class tonight and took cupcakes to hand out - they sang happy birthday to himarty:. 

I've got a meeting tonight, but we're celebrating Matthew &amp; Ryan's birthdays on Saturday with a small bowling party 



Pam


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm late, but I still wanted to show off my cuties!


----------

